# Netboy?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody know if Netboy is still around? Messaged him about travelling to Northern Arkansas and noticed he has not been on in almost a full year.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Guess he is living the dream in Arkansas.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Anybody know if Netboy is still around? Messaged him about travelling to Northern Arkansas and noticed he has not been on in almost a full year.


i'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that if you've noticed he has not been on here in almost a year that he's not around.

don't ask me why i say that, it's just a hunch.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope everything is OK. Got his email address from a friend and he never responded.


Ish said:


> i'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that if you've noticed he has not been on here in almost a year that he's not around.
> 
> don't ask me why i say that, it's just a hunch.


----------

